# Interesting Article: 5 Reasons Why He Doesn't Want to Have Sex



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Source:

Sex Drive.5 Reasons why he doesn't want to have sex with you Mamamia



> Three years ago if British bad boy Robbie Williams had invited you up to his hotel room for a wink-wink-nudge-nudge coffee, it’s entirely possible you would’ve found yourself in his penthouse suite secretly tweeting your friend (clearly) and then having, err, coffee. The only item being ripped off would most likely have been the seal on the jar of Moccona.
> 
> Turns out the 37-year-old rock’n’roll lothario has the natural libido of a 100-year-old man (his words, not mine). In the current issue of the UK’s Esquire magazine Robbie openly discusses his low libido and admits to taking testosterone injections to improve his sex drive and combat his extreme lethargy.
> 
> ...


A nice article for the sexless ladies too! So don't be too discouraged! Good luck!


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

I really wanted to read the article but I cant get over the idea of Robbie Williams as a 'bad boy' :scratchhead:

My Mum loves him even more than Maroon 5 and Oasis.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

I must be getting old.. I don't know Maroon 5... I heard of Oasis (it's a late 1990s's/early 2000s pop band, right?)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What about the 6th reason? *Attitude*
Wow wow, maybe it's not him, maybe it's YOU! lol

Nevermind me, I'm just taking the p-ss


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

john_lord_b3 said:


> I must be getting old.. I don't know Maroon 5...


Payphone - Maroon 5 ft. Whiz Khalifa

A song every man should listen to!

However , the article is correct especially about testosterone levels as men begin to age.
Supplements and a regular weight lifting programme helps correct this imbalance.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> What about the 6th reason? *Attitude*
> Wow wow, maybe it's not him, maybe it's YOU! lol
> 
> Nevermind me, I'm just taking the p-ss


Actually, yes, I think that's a valid reason too.

Having sex, with a woman who has a bad attitude, could be an unpleasant experience, not worth repeating.


----------

